# Please nuke "Recommended for You"!!!!!!



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Since the new course, this “ Recommended for you “ has started a surge of follow-up posts on ancient threads.

Don’t get me wrong, I m the first to encourage the use of the archives (which are now languishing a bit because the search engine is really working very badly unless you know a lot about a thread (who posted and how many years ago in which month) in order to use the advanced search....

Now, “ Recommended for you “ pops up first for most people and they see a title which may entice them and little do they notice, this was a thread started by someone no longer around (G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!) the forum, and here you go, the fingers are faster than the eye and an old thread is brought back to life, for the wrong reasons, not because one searched the archives, but because it was there.

I understand suggesting relevant threads, but as a standard opening page I’d prefer one whit a bit more up to date threads.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Of all people ... YOU discouraging posting on old threads? 

Who are you, and what have you done with the real Milandro??

"...for the wrong reasons ..."


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


----------



## 1saxman (Feb 3, 2003)

'(G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!)'

Just because the originator may be dead is no reason to not be able to enjoy what they wrote. And exactly whom is harmed by 'dredging up old posts' as long as someone needs or wants to add to it?


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Note we have some updates rolling out shortly to tweak the settings on Recommended Reading,

Jeff M


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

datsaxman said:


> Of all people ... YOU discouraging posting on old threads?
> 
> Who are you, and what have you done with the real Milandro??
> 
> "...for the wrong reasons ..."


 beleive me the irony of this is not lost on me, I was the first to say, however , there are reasons and there are reasons, one thing is I want o know or start a new thread on something , then I look it up on the search engine (which is really pitiful at the moment said by one the most convinced search engine user of this forum, if I may call myself that! ) and then I follow up an ancient thread (no problem with it, I've always encouraged it, as you all know) but to jump on a thread just because the forum has recommended it today , out of the blue, is a different thing.



soybean said:


> This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


Precisely my point

@ Vs Jeff M, Thank you, we are all waiting for these updates, just sharing my perplexities


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Legislating morality is a tricky business. Good luck with it.

Your comment about not noticing the dates was funny though. Most folks actually do notice.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

datsaxman said:


> Your comment about not noticing the dates was funny though. Most folks actually do notice.


Do they?









calling all pros! what have you practiced over the years?


Long tones were/are huge for me (I consider overtones to be Long tones, Part 2...). When I seriously and methodically starting working on these, it felt like someone had given me the Secret Owners Manual on how to play the sax... As for licks and whatnot: I'd think of a musical phrase I thought...




www.saxontheweb.net





"Say something once, why say it again?" - David Byrne.

On the other hand, what is the statute of limitations on threads? What's the difference between Zombie and Phoenix threads?

All this raises so many new questions.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I am not legislating nor is this about morality but it is something that happened to me and others, and this shows precisely what I meant


soybean said:


> This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I agree with milandro, it all depends on the context


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

1saxman said:


> '(G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!)'
> 
> Just because the originator may be dead is no reason to not be able to enjoy what they wrote. And exactly whom is harmed by 'dredging up old posts' as long as someone needs or wants to add to it?


I actually enjoy the prompts to older threads. I think it opens up some avenues of discussion that might not have occurred to me or the OP. It's nice to see posts from those who aren't posting for one reason or another ie. gary and JazzIsAll come to mind. I saw posts from those two guys the other day and found them insightful and worth the read.


----------



## ving (May 9, 2003)

I agree, I actually like seeing those old posts come to the fore. Maybe if the recommended for you posts were marked more boldly or differently it would help, it’s pretty easy right now to scroll down and unwittingly start reading an ancient thread. But even then, everything I’ve read has still be relevant and insightful so no loss.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

The forum knows all............obey the forum.


----------



## Sakshama (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm lost in the new forum and it seems I can't find my way around. Am I growing too old to change or some improvements are not improvements at all. What is the benefit to shuffle the features around and lose some useful ones? Of course, you will be answering a 2005 tread. I was about to buy a mouthpiece, a great deal in 2007 and the search works a month back. If they can offer the old forum as it was I would take it any time any day. This will alienate me since all its practicality is lost as I have to learn to walk again. If you change, introduce the changes slowly without changing the concept. 
Sakshama


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

Btw @VSadmin, I suggested elsewhere to remove the marketplace posts in the "recommended reading" - however they work really well when looking at another post in the marketplace, as it seems to suggest the same mouthpiece, or saxophone or whatever. This gives a bit of history of what things have sold for in the past which is useful.


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

Sakshama said:


> I'm lost in the new forum and it seems I can't find my way around. Am I growing too old to change or some improvements are not improvements at all. What is the benefit to shuffle the features around and lose some useful ones? Of course, you will be answering a 2005 tread. I was about to buy a mouthpiece, a great deal in 2007 and the search works a month back. If they can offer the old forum as it was I would take it any time any day. This will alienate me since all its practicality is lost as I have to learn to walk again. If you change, introduce the changes slowly without changing the concept.
> Sakshama


A great many of us feel this way. Its a bit like finding yourself stuck with a foreign web browser that doesn't function in the matter you're used to. This new forum is "fancier" to the eyes but more crude in its functionality. Attaching images is easier but you need to sift your way through the numerous sub-forums which were once all on the page to see. I'm finding my way around but nowhere near as quickly or as efficiently IMHO


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

To repeat, the overall fots for this forum are set rather unfriendly to the eyes. They should be changed if possible.

The Font for the date of posts should be made bold or somehow more visually obvious. Yes, time will help a little but its darned hard to read.


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

Sigmund451 said:


> To repeat, the overall fots for this forum are set rather unfriendly to the eyes. They should be changed if possible.
> 
> The Font for the date of posts should be made bold or somehow more visually obvious. Yes, time will help a little but its darned hard to read.


I find the fonts OK, but wouldn't mind a change either. I agree that something about the design makes everything blend together a bit, so it's a bit difficult to find stuff. The Cafe forum solves this much better, it's easy to see types of content separated.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

You probably mean the default settings ( and they may be small or thin on a portable device )

*you can make bold* you can change the size You can change font 

I also chose the " dark mode" and I don't mind it but I would understand if instead of being black it would be some sort of tobacco (or anything else) to reduce the glare of the contrasting white

I do particularly like the orange but I suppse that if one is colorblind (and there are members who are)  *then you won't see this very well*


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

The whole idea of “ Recommended for you “ in the Marketplace is absurd. Who cares about stuff for sale back in 2005?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Since the new course, this “ Recommended for you “ has started a surge of follow-up posts on ancient threads.

Don’t get me wrong, I m the first to encourage the use of the archives (which are now languishing a bit because the search engine is really working very badly unless you know a lot about a thread (who posted and how many years ago in which month) in order to use the advanced search....

Now, “ Recommended for you “ pops up first for most people and they see a title which may entice them and little do they notice, this was a thread started by someone no longer around (G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!) the forum, and here you go, the fingers are faster than the eye and an old thread is brought back to life, for the wrong reasons, not because one searched the archives, but because it was there.

I understand suggesting relevant threads, but as a standard opening page I’d prefer one whit a bit more up to date threads.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Of all people ... YOU discouraging posting on old threads? 

Who are you, and what have you done with the real Milandro??

"...for the wrong reasons ..."


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


----------



## 1saxman (Feb 3, 2003)

'(G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!)'

Just because the originator may be dead is no reason to not be able to enjoy what they wrote. And exactly whom is harmed by 'dredging up old posts' as long as someone needs or wants to add to it?


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Note we have some updates rolling out shortly to tweak the settings on Recommended Reading,

Jeff M


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

datsaxman said:


> Of all people ... YOU discouraging posting on old threads?
> 
> Who are you, and what have you done with the real Milandro??
> 
> "...for the wrong reasons ..."


 beleive me the irony of this is not lost on me, I was the first to say, however , there are reasons and there are reasons, one thing is I want o know or start a new thread on something , then I look it up on the search engine (which is really pitiful at the moment said by one the most convinced search engine user of this forum, if I may call myself that! ) and then I follow up an ancient thread (no problem with it, I've always encouraged it, as you all know) but to jump on a thread just because the forum has recommended it today , out of the blue, is a different thing.



soybean said:


> This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


Precisely my point

@ Vs Jeff M, Thank you, we are all waiting for these updates, just sharing my perplexities


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Legislating morality is a tricky business. Good luck with it.

Your comment about not noticing the dates was funny though. Most folks actually do notice.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

datsaxman said:


> Your comment about not noticing the dates was funny though. Most folks actually do notice.


Do they?









calling all pros! what have you practiced over the years?


Long tones were/are huge for me (I consider overtones to be Long tones, Part 2...). When I seriously and methodically starting working on these, it felt like someone had given me the Secret Owners Manual on how to play the sax... As for licks and whatnot: I'd think of a musical phrase I thought...




www.saxontheweb.net





"Say something once, why say it again?" - David Byrne.

On the other hand, what is the statute of limitations on threads? What's the difference between Zombie and Phoenix threads?

All this raises so many new questions.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I am not legislating nor is this about morality but it is something that happened to me and others, and this shows precisely what I meant


soybean said:


> This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I agree with milandro, it all depends on the context


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

1saxman said:


> '(G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!)'
> 
> Just because the originator may be dead is no reason to not be able to enjoy what they wrote. And exactly whom is harmed by 'dredging up old posts' as long as someone needs or wants to add to it?


I actually enjoy the prompts to older threads. I think it opens up some avenues of discussion that might not have occurred to me or the OP. It's nice to see posts from those who aren't posting for one reason or another ie. gary and JazzIsAll come to mind. I saw posts from those two guys the other day and found them insightful and worth the read.


----------



## ving (May 9, 2003)

I agree, I actually like seeing those old posts come to the fore. Maybe if the recommended for you posts were marked more boldly or differently it would help, it’s pretty easy right now to scroll down and unwittingly start reading an ancient thread. But even then, everything I’ve read has still be relevant and insightful so no loss.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

The forum knows all............obey the forum.


----------



## Sakshama (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm lost in the new forum and it seems I can't find my way around. Am I growing too old to change or some improvements are not improvements at all. What is the benefit to shuffle the features around and lose some useful ones? Of course, you will be answering a 2005 tread. I was about to buy a mouthpiece, a great deal in 2007 and the search works a month back. If they can offer the old forum as it was I would take it any time any day. This will alienate me since all its practicality is lost as I have to learn to walk again. If you change, introduce the changes slowly without changing the concept. 
Sakshama


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

Btw @VSadmin, I suggested elsewhere to remove the marketplace posts in the "recommended reading" - however they work really well when looking at another post in the marketplace, as it seems to suggest the same mouthpiece, or saxophone or whatever. This gives a bit of history of what things have sold for in the past which is useful.


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

Sakshama said:


> I'm lost in the new forum and it seems I can't find my way around. Am I growing too old to change or some improvements are not improvements at all. What is the benefit to shuffle the features around and lose some useful ones? Of course, you will be answering a 2005 tread. I was about to buy a mouthpiece, a great deal in 2007 and the search works a month back. If they can offer the old forum as it was I would take it any time any day. This will alienate me since all its practicality is lost as I have to learn to walk again. If you change, introduce the changes slowly without changing the concept.
> Sakshama


A great many of us feel this way. Its a bit like finding yourself stuck with a foreign web browser that doesn't function in the matter you're used to. This new forum is "fancier" to the eyes but more crude in its functionality. Attaching images is easier but you need to sift your way through the numerous sub-forums which were once all on the page to see. I'm finding my way around but nowhere near as quickly or as efficiently IMHO


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

To repeat, the overall fots for this forum are set rather unfriendly to the eyes. They should be changed if possible.

The Font for the date of posts should be made bold or somehow more visually obvious. Yes, time will help a little but its darned hard to read.


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

Sigmund451 said:


> To repeat, the overall fots for this forum are set rather unfriendly to the eyes. They should be changed if possible.
> 
> The Font for the date of posts should be made bold or somehow more visually obvious. Yes, time will help a little but its darned hard to read.


I find the fonts OK, but wouldn't mind a change either. I agree that something about the design makes everything blend together a bit, so it's a bit difficult to find stuff. The Cafe forum solves this much better, it's easy to see types of content separated.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

You probably mean the default settings ( and they may be small or thin on a portable device )

*you can make bold* you can change the size You can change font 

I also chose the " dark mode" and I don't mind it but I would understand if instead of being black it would be some sort of tobacco (or anything else) to reduce the glare of the contrasting white

I do particularly like the orange but I suppse that if one is colorblind (and there are members who are)  *then you won't see this very well*


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

The whole idea of “ Recommended for you “ in the Marketplace is absurd. Who cares about stuff for sale back in 2005?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Since the new course, this “ Recommended for you “ has started a surge of follow-up posts on ancient threads.

Don’t get me wrong, I m the first to encourage the use of the archives (which are now languishing a bit because the search engine is really working very badly unless you know a lot about a thread (who posted and how many years ago in which month) in order to use the advanced search....

Now, “ Recommended for you “ pops up first for most people and they see a title which may entice them and little do they notice, this was a thread started by someone no longer around (G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!) the forum, and here you go, the fingers are faster than the eye and an old thread is brought back to life, for the wrong reasons, not because one searched the archives, but because it was there.

I understand suggesting relevant threads, but as a standard opening page I’d prefer one whit a bit more up to date threads.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Of all people ... YOU discouraging posting on old threads? 

Who are you, and what have you done with the real Milandro??

"...for the wrong reasons ..."


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


----------



## 1saxman (Feb 3, 2003)

'(G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!)'

Just because the originator may be dead is no reason to not be able to enjoy what they wrote. And exactly whom is harmed by 'dredging up old posts' as long as someone needs or wants to add to it?


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Note we have some updates rolling out shortly to tweak the settings on Recommended Reading,

Jeff M


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

datsaxman said:


> Of all people ... YOU discouraging posting on old threads?
> 
> Who are you, and what have you done with the real Milandro??
> 
> "...for the wrong reasons ..."


 beleive me the irony of this is not lost on me, I was the first to say, however , there are reasons and there are reasons, one thing is I want o know or start a new thread on something , then I look it up on the search engine (which is really pitiful at the moment said by one the most convinced search engine user of this forum, if I may call myself that! ) and then I follow up an ancient thread (no problem with it, I've always encouraged it, as you all know) but to jump on a thread just because the forum has recommended it today , out of the blue, is a different thing.



soybean said:


> This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


Precisely my point

@ Vs Jeff M, Thank you, we are all waiting for these updates, just sharing my perplexities


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Legislating morality is a tricky business. Good luck with it.

Your comment about not noticing the dates was funny though. Most folks actually do notice.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

datsaxman said:


> Your comment about not noticing the dates was funny though. Most folks actually do notice.


Do they?









calling all pros! what have you practiced over the years?


Long tones were/are huge for me (I consider overtones to be Long tones, Part 2...). When I seriously and methodically starting working on these, it felt like someone had given me the Secret Owners Manual on how to play the sax... As for licks and whatnot: I'd think of a musical phrase I thought...




www.saxontheweb.net





"Say something once, why say it again?" - David Byrne.

On the other hand, what is the statute of limitations on threads? What's the difference between Zombie and Phoenix threads?

All this raises so many new questions.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I am not legislating nor is this about morality but it is something that happened to me and others, and this shows precisely what I meant


soybean said:


> This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I agree with milandro, it all depends on the context


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

1saxman said:


> '(G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!)'
> 
> Just because the originator may be dead is no reason to not be able to enjoy what they wrote. And exactly whom is harmed by 'dredging up old posts' as long as someone needs or wants to add to it?


I actually enjoy the prompts to older threads. I think it opens up some avenues of discussion that might not have occurred to me or the OP. It's nice to see posts from those who aren't posting for one reason or another ie. gary and JazzIsAll come to mind. I saw posts from those two guys the other day and found them insightful and worth the read.


----------



## ving (May 9, 2003)

I agree, I actually like seeing those old posts come to the fore. Maybe if the recommended for you posts were marked more boldly or differently it would help, it’s pretty easy right now to scroll down and unwittingly start reading an ancient thread. But even then, everything I’ve read has still be relevant and insightful so no loss.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

The forum knows all............obey the forum.


----------



## Sakshama (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm lost in the new forum and it seems I can't find my way around. Am I growing too old to change or some improvements are not improvements at all. What is the benefit to shuffle the features around and lose some useful ones? Of course, you will be answering a 2005 tread. I was about to buy a mouthpiece, a great deal in 2007 and the search works a month back. If they can offer the old forum as it was I would take it any time any day. This will alienate me since all its practicality is lost as I have to learn to walk again. If you change, introduce the changes slowly without changing the concept. 
Sakshama


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

Btw @VSadmin, I suggested elsewhere to remove the marketplace posts in the "recommended reading" - however they work really well when looking at another post in the marketplace, as it seems to suggest the same mouthpiece, or saxophone or whatever. This gives a bit of history of what things have sold for in the past which is useful.


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

Sakshama said:


> I'm lost in the new forum and it seems I can't find my way around. Am I growing too old to change or some improvements are not improvements at all. What is the benefit to shuffle the features around and lose some useful ones? Of course, you will be answering a 2005 tread. I was about to buy a mouthpiece, a great deal in 2007 and the search works a month back. If they can offer the old forum as it was I would take it any time any day. This will alienate me since all its practicality is lost as I have to learn to walk again. If you change, introduce the changes slowly without changing the concept.
> Sakshama


A great many of us feel this way. Its a bit like finding yourself stuck with a foreign web browser that doesn't function in the matter you're used to. This new forum is "fancier" to the eyes but more crude in its functionality. Attaching images is easier but you need to sift your way through the numerous sub-forums which were once all on the page to see. I'm finding my way around but nowhere near as quickly or as efficiently IMHO


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

To repeat, the overall fots for this forum are set rather unfriendly to the eyes. They should be changed if possible.

The Font for the date of posts should be made bold or somehow more visually obvious. Yes, time will help a little but its darned hard to read.


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

Sigmund451 said:


> To repeat, the overall fots for this forum are set rather unfriendly to the eyes. They should be changed if possible.
> 
> The Font for the date of posts should be made bold or somehow more visually obvious. Yes, time will help a little but its darned hard to read.


I find the fonts OK, but wouldn't mind a change either. I agree that something about the design makes everything blend together a bit, so it's a bit difficult to find stuff. The Cafe forum solves this much better, it's easy to see types of content separated.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

You probably mean the default settings ( and they may be small or thin on a portable device )

*you can make bold* you can change the size You can change font 

I also chose the " dark mode" and I don't mind it but I would understand if instead of being black it would be some sort of tobacco (or anything else) to reduce the glare of the contrasting white

I do particularly like the orange but I suppse that if one is colorblind (and there are members who are)  *then you won't see this very well*


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

The whole idea of “ Recommended for you “ in the Marketplace is absurd. Who cares about stuff for sale back in 2005?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Since the new course, this “ Recommended for you “ has started a surge of follow-up posts on ancient threads.

Don’t get me wrong, I m the first to encourage the use of the archives (which are now languishing a bit because the search engine is really working very badly unless you know a lot about a thread (who posted and how many years ago in which month) in order to use the advanced search....

Now, “ Recommended for you “ pops up first for most people and they see a title which may entice them and little do they notice, this was a thread started by someone no longer around (G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!) the forum, and here you go, the fingers are faster than the eye and an old thread is brought back to life, for the wrong reasons, not because one searched the archives, but because it was there.

I understand suggesting relevant threads, but as a standard opening page I’d prefer one whit a bit more up to date threads.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Of all people ... YOU discouraging posting on old threads? 

Who are you, and what have you done with the real Milandro??

"...for the wrong reasons ..."


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


----------



## 1saxman (Feb 3, 2003)

'(G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!)'

Just because the originator may be dead is no reason to not be able to enjoy what they wrote. And exactly whom is harmed by 'dredging up old posts' as long as someone needs or wants to add to it?


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Note we have some updates rolling out shortly to tweak the settings on Recommended Reading,

Jeff M


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

datsaxman said:


> Of all people ... YOU discouraging posting on old threads?
> 
> Who are you, and what have you done with the real Milandro??
> 
> "...for the wrong reasons ..."


 beleive me the irony of this is not lost on me, I was the first to say, however , there are reasons and there are reasons, one thing is I want o know or start a new thread on something , then I look it up on the search engine (which is really pitiful at the moment said by one the most convinced search engine user of this forum, if I may call myself that! ) and then I follow up an ancient thread (no problem with it, I've always encouraged it, as you all know) but to jump on a thread just because the forum has recommended it today , out of the blue, is a different thing.



soybean said:


> This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


Precisely my point

@ Vs Jeff M, Thank you, we are all waiting for these updates, just sharing my perplexities


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Legislating morality is a tricky business. Good luck with it.

Your comment about not noticing the dates was funny though. Most folks actually do notice.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

datsaxman said:


> Your comment about not noticing the dates was funny though. Most folks actually do notice.


Do they?









calling all pros! what have you practiced over the years?


Long tones were/are huge for me (I consider overtones to be Long tones, Part 2...). When I seriously and methodically starting working on these, it felt like someone had given me the Secret Owners Manual on how to play the sax... As for licks and whatnot: I'd think of a musical phrase I thought...




www.saxontheweb.net





"Say something once, why say it again?" - David Byrne.

On the other hand, what is the statute of limitations on threads? What's the difference between Zombie and Phoenix threads?

All this raises so many new questions.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I am not legislating nor is this about morality but it is something that happened to me and others, and this shows precisely what I meant


soybean said:


> This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I agree with milandro, it all depends on the context


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

1saxman said:


> '(G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!)'
> 
> Just because the originator may be dead is no reason to not be able to enjoy what they wrote. And exactly whom is harmed by 'dredging up old posts' as long as someone needs or wants to add to it?


I actually enjoy the prompts to older threads. I think it opens up some avenues of discussion that might not have occurred to me or the OP. It's nice to see posts from those who aren't posting for one reason or another ie. gary and JazzIsAll come to mind. I saw posts from those two guys the other day and found them insightful and worth the read.


----------



## ving (May 9, 2003)

I agree, I actually like seeing those old posts come to the fore. Maybe if the recommended for you posts were marked more boldly or differently it would help, it’s pretty easy right now to scroll down and unwittingly start reading an ancient thread. But even then, everything I’ve read has still be relevant and insightful so no loss.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

The forum knows all............obey the forum.


----------



## Sakshama (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm lost in the new forum and it seems I can't find my way around. Am I growing too old to change or some improvements are not improvements at all. What is the benefit to shuffle the features around and lose some useful ones? Of course, you will be answering a 2005 tread. I was about to buy a mouthpiece, a great deal in 2007 and the search works a month back. If they can offer the old forum as it was I would take it any time any day. This will alienate me since all its practicality is lost as I have to learn to walk again. If you change, introduce the changes slowly without changing the concept. 
Sakshama


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

Btw @VSadmin, I suggested elsewhere to remove the marketplace posts in the "recommended reading" - however they work really well when looking at another post in the marketplace, as it seems to suggest the same mouthpiece, or saxophone or whatever. This gives a bit of history of what things have sold for in the past which is useful.


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

Sakshama said:


> I'm lost in the new forum and it seems I can't find my way around. Am I growing too old to change or some improvements are not improvements at all. What is the benefit to shuffle the features around and lose some useful ones? Of course, you will be answering a 2005 tread. I was about to buy a mouthpiece, a great deal in 2007 and the search works a month back. If they can offer the old forum as it was I would take it any time any day. This will alienate me since all its practicality is lost as I have to learn to walk again. If you change, introduce the changes slowly without changing the concept.
> Sakshama


A great many of us feel this way. Its a bit like finding yourself stuck with a foreign web browser that doesn't function in the matter you're used to. This new forum is "fancier" to the eyes but more crude in its functionality. Attaching images is easier but you need to sift your way through the numerous sub-forums which were once all on the page to see. I'm finding my way around but nowhere near as quickly or as efficiently IMHO


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

To repeat, the overall fots for this forum are set rather unfriendly to the eyes. They should be changed if possible.

The Font for the date of posts should be made bold or somehow more visually obvious. Yes, time will help a little but its darned hard to read.


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

Sigmund451 said:


> To repeat, the overall fots for this forum are set rather unfriendly to the eyes. They should be changed if possible.
> 
> The Font for the date of posts should be made bold or somehow more visually obvious. Yes, time will help a little but its darned hard to read.


I find the fonts OK, but wouldn't mind a change either. I agree that something about the design makes everything blend together a bit, so it's a bit difficult to find stuff. The Cafe forum solves this much better, it's easy to see types of content separated.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

You probably mean the default settings ( and they may be small or thin on a portable device )

*you can make bold* you can change the size You can change font 

I also chose the " dark mode" and I don't mind it but I would understand if instead of being black it would be some sort of tobacco (or anything else) to reduce the glare of the contrasting white

I do particularly like the orange but I suppse that if one is colorblind (and there are members who are)  *then you won't see this very well*


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

The whole idea of “ Recommended for you “ in the Marketplace is absurd. Who cares about stuff for sale back in 2005?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Since the new course, this “ Recommended for you “ has started a surge of follow-up posts on ancient threads.

Don’t get me wrong, I m the first to encourage the use of the archives (which are now languishing a bit because the search engine is really working very badly unless you know a lot about a thread (who posted and how many years ago in which month) in order to use the advanced search....

Now, “ Recommended for you “ pops up first for most people and they see a title which may entice them and little do they notice, this was a thread started by someone no longer around (G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!) the forum, and here you go, the fingers are faster than the eye and an old thread is brought back to life, for the wrong reasons, not because one searched the archives, but because it was there.

I understand suggesting relevant threads, but as a standard opening page I’d prefer one whit a bit more up to date threads.


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Of all people ... YOU discouraging posting on old threads? 

Who are you, and what have you done with the real Milandro??

"...for the wrong reasons ..."


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


----------



## 1saxman (Feb 3, 2003)

'(G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!)'

Just because the originator may be dead is no reason to not be able to enjoy what they wrote. And exactly whom is harmed by 'dredging up old posts' as long as someone needs or wants to add to it?


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Note we have some updates rolling out shortly to tweak the settings on Recommended Reading,

Jeff M


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

datsaxman said:


> Of all people ... YOU discouraging posting on old threads?
> 
> Who are you, and what have you done with the real Milandro??
> 
> "...for the wrong reasons ..."


 beleive me the irony of this is not lost on me, I was the first to say, however , there are reasons and there are reasons, one thing is I want o know or start a new thread on something , then I look it up on the search engine (which is really pitiful at the moment said by one the most convinced search engine user of this forum, if I may call myself that! ) and then I follow up an ancient thread (no problem with it, I've always encouraged it, as you all know) but to jump on a thread just because the forum has recommended it today , out of the blue, is a different thing.



soybean said:


> This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


Precisely my point

@ Vs Jeff M, Thank you, we are all waiting for these updates, just sharing my perplexities


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Legislating morality is a tricky business. Good luck with it.

Your comment about not noticing the dates was funny though. Most folks actually do notice.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

datsaxman said:


> Your comment about not noticing the dates was funny though. Most folks actually do notice.


Do they?









calling all pros! what have you practiced over the years?


Long tones were/are huge for me (I consider overtones to be Long tones, Part 2...). When I seriously and methodically starting working on these, it felt like someone had given me the Secret Owners Manual on how to play the sax... As for licks and whatnot: I'd think of a musical phrase I thought...




www.saxontheweb.net





"Say something once, why say it again?" - David Byrne.

On the other hand, what is the statute of limitations on threads? What's the difference between Zombie and Phoenix threads?

All this raises so many new questions.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I am not legislating nor is this about morality but it is something that happened to me and others, and this shows precisely what I meant


soybean said:


> This happened to me yesterday. I was directed to a post from 2005 which really was not in my interest.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I agree with milandro, it all depends on the context


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

1saxman said:


> '(G-g forbid there are threads started by people who are no longer around in life!)'
> 
> Just because the originator may be dead is no reason to not be able to enjoy what they wrote. And exactly whom is harmed by 'dredging up old posts' as long as someone needs or wants to add to it?


I actually enjoy the prompts to older threads. I think it opens up some avenues of discussion that might not have occurred to me or the OP. It's nice to see posts from those who aren't posting for one reason or another ie. gary and JazzIsAll come to mind. I saw posts from those two guys the other day and found them insightful and worth the read.


----------



## ving (May 9, 2003)

I agree, I actually like seeing those old posts come to the fore. Maybe if the recommended for you posts were marked more boldly or differently it would help, it’s pretty easy right now to scroll down and unwittingly start reading an ancient thread. But even then, everything I’ve read has still be relevant and insightful so no loss.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

The forum knows all............obey the forum.


----------



## Sakshama (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm lost in the new forum and it seems I can't find my way around. Am I growing too old to change or some improvements are not improvements at all. What is the benefit to shuffle the features around and lose some useful ones? Of course, you will be answering a 2005 tread. I was about to buy a mouthpiece, a great deal in 2007 and the search works a month back. If they can offer the old forum as it was I would take it any time any day. This will alienate me since all its practicality is lost as I have to learn to walk again. If you change, introduce the changes slowly without changing the concept. 
Sakshama


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

Btw @VSadmin, I suggested elsewhere to remove the marketplace posts in the "recommended reading" - however they work really well when looking at another post in the marketplace, as it seems to suggest the same mouthpiece, or saxophone or whatever. This gives a bit of history of what things have sold for in the past which is useful.


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

Sakshama said:


> I'm lost in the new forum and it seems I can't find my way around. Am I growing too old to change or some improvements are not improvements at all. What is the benefit to shuffle the features around and lose some useful ones? Of course, you will be answering a 2005 tread. I was about to buy a mouthpiece, a great deal in 2007 and the search works a month back. If they can offer the old forum as it was I would take it any time any day. This will alienate me since all its practicality is lost as I have to learn to walk again. If you change, introduce the changes slowly without changing the concept.
> Sakshama


A great many of us feel this way. Its a bit like finding yourself stuck with a foreign web browser that doesn't function in the matter you're used to. This new forum is "fancier" to the eyes but more crude in its functionality. Attaching images is easier but you need to sift your way through the numerous sub-forums which were once all on the page to see. I'm finding my way around but nowhere near as quickly or as efficiently IMHO


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

To repeat, the overall fots for this forum are set rather unfriendly to the eyes. They should be changed if possible.

The Font for the date of posts should be made bold or somehow more visually obvious. Yes, time will help a little but its darned hard to read.


----------



## malteof (Aug 6, 2018)

Sigmund451 said:


> To repeat, the overall fots for this forum are set rather unfriendly to the eyes. They should be changed if possible.
> 
> The Font for the date of posts should be made bold or somehow more visually obvious. Yes, time will help a little but its darned hard to read.


I find the fonts OK, but wouldn't mind a change either. I agree that something about the design makes everything blend together a bit, so it's a bit difficult to find stuff. The Cafe forum solves this much better, it's easy to see types of content separated.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

You probably mean the default settings ( and they may be small or thin on a portable device )

*you can make bold* you can change the size You can change font 

I also chose the " dark mode" and I don't mind it but I would understand if instead of being black it would be some sort of tobacco (or anything else) to reduce the glare of the contrasting white

I do particularly like the orange but I suppse that if one is colorblind (and there are members who are)  *then you won't see this very well*


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

The whole idea of “ Recommended for you “ in the Marketplace is absurd. Who cares about stuff for sale back in 2005?


----------

